# thermopan replacement?



## #CARRIERMAN (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi adilhoxha

If there is a sheetmetal shop in your area you can give them the dimension of the needed material and they can make you a piece. The stuff you are calling thermopan sounds like what we call duct board. Find someone who sells it and see if this is what you are asking for. I personally would use sheet metal, its more of a permanent fixture than duct board.

Good luck
Rusty


----------



## adilhoxha (Jan 27, 2007)

Makes sense...thanks. I will do some searching and see if I cant find something suitable. Thanks again for the help.


----------



## ThermoSales (Jul 7, 2009)

*ThermoPan Product*

The product you are looking was developed by a company in Ohio. Thermo Manufacturing. You can buy their products on-line at www.thermoretail.com. They set up a retail website for the DIY'ers like yourself. They have a large variety of HVAC related products and will ship right to your door. Hope this helps.


----------

